# Maker EVO Deluxe



## CapTen (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi all!
I´m new here, my name is Ronny but call me CapTen! ;-)

Welcome to my next Project:

„Maker EVO Deluxe"


After a long time of thinking, I've decided to do a more complex Casemod. Lets see what I'm doing with it.
To be called into action is coming the brand new Mastercase Maker 5.
Inspired was this Mod from the Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution.
The interior was completely cleaned and covered with pale Leather. For the Cables/PSU Area a Cover was created in the Design of the Case.
It should be installed a lavish Watercooling with Brasstubes and Chrome Fittings which should seems like a Header. 
The AGB will fitted justified in the front of the Case, so that it will be one unit on that case and be used as brake fluid reservoir.
At the Case you will find some air scoops, which are normally founded on engine covers or fenders., which will be made from me out of Aluminum Plates.
At the Leather I made different punch works.
Here and there will be a Wing installed together with Headlights and one DTM Axle Back Exhaust.
The Theme is called Sportcar and I will try to make as much Details as possible.


Hardware:

Case: MasterCase Maker 5
Graphiccards: 2 x Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water cooling  
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1 
CPU: Intel Core I7 5820K
Ram: 8 x 8GB G.SKILL RIPJAWS V DDR4 2666MHz
SSD: HyperX 3K Limited Edition White 240Gb 
Netzteil : Gigabyte XP1200M 

Watercooling:

Pump:Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Plexi V.3 
CPU : Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Brass Black Chrome 
Ram : Alphacool D-RAM Modul (für Alphacool D-RAM Cooler) -... 
Alphacool D-RAM Cooler X4 Universal - Acetal Black Nickel 
GPU : 2 x Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Water cooling  
AGB : Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter 
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator 
Brasstubes : Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm 90° Messing Chrome 10/50cm 
Hardtubes : Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) HardTube Satin... 
Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 80cm - 4er Set 
Fittings : Alphacool Eiszapfen 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle G1/4 für chrome and black 
Fans: Enermax T.B.Silence 14cm 
Enermax T.B.Vegas 12cm weiß


Accessories:

Aluminum
Acrylics
Wood and MDF
white Leather
Blank Leather
Punch iron
Swivel knife
Color, Coating Spray
Pipe Bender​
A huge thank to all who supported this Project, without your Help
the Execution of this Project wouldn't be possible.







































little preview  :rock:















































 :lol:


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey Ronny, nice to have you onboard, let's see how this project evolves when you start building it.


----------



## CapTen (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Thank you!
the project has already been completed and won the third place on DCMM(Germanys casemodding championchip).
I create the worklog in hindsight


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## CapTen (Aug 27, 2016)

@P4-630 What?


Hello all !

Here I want to introduce all components used again.
I had the last week but frequently walking day 


Here the ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer/3.1. I think the contrast of red green really well.
A motherboard in free wilderness not seen so often, still untamed :vain:
















G.SKILL RIPJAWS V DDR4 2666MHz











the Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Waterforce
















the Gigabyte 1200W Power Supply XP 1200M






here the Enermax T.B.Silence in 14cm






and that´s the T.B.Vergas White in 12cm with white LED´s











and here many components from the new Alphacool Eis-Serie



















































and here again the Mastercase Maker 5 with tempered glass window and mama and papa swan  












Despite still missing parts I could not let it remain and have begun already times.
So let's get started!
First, as always, the case was made naked.











Now it went straight to the air intake slots of a fender. Dry runs I had behind me so right now.
I transferred to aluminum the dimensions of the front and mark the position of the louvers






Now I have a positive and negative form for it to create the aluminum during peening / flanging (as called the molding of aluminum at all ?, I do not know it) does not tear unintentionally.
But I've just the 4 different slots milled in MDF and fits to the counterpart
















Now cut the slots in the wood






then all processed with the hammer and the shapes and cut out in the end only from the large aluminum plate






it goes on with a front spoiler, only cut the spoiler lip from acrylics






Try and think of something I had an image in the head thereto and have more acrylics radicals tailored and trimmed ground






at the same time the rear spoiler is made. Here I decided for MDF.
First of coarse cut design






and now missed the whole a Aerodynamic shape. This reminded me when working on more planes than cars   






The bottom 3cm where the spoiler on the case is I have glued a second MDF board, have not photographed but in the later images of the painting you can see the spoiler down around gets thicker











after I was now on all operations of the front spoiler in the clear I have glued the various acrylic parts with each other






then I bent from aluminum small wing spoiler






then everything was primed to start the filling, just the front spoiler had to be done much
















After the water cooling has arrived, it went to the cutout for the reservoir






despite a PVC cutting disc that work is always pure torture






but just as I had imagined






only new holders for the reservoir is made.
Preferably 3mm aluminum angle, still remainder of my desk











casually, because of all the dry processes the spoilers were always times filled and primed






The opening behind the louvers had to be cut






Now the radiator grille






the rear spoiler was now ready for painting, so I have all the holes for the mounting set and the actual wing cut to size and glued. Here again 3mm acrylic glass











after gluing with epoxy adhesive the connections equal primed and filled











after the radiator grille was now cut out






I find the optimum position for the small wing spoilers and those glued to the alu sheets with the air slots






is slowly taking shape






A DTM exhaust is also planned so a aluminum bracket was cut






and then drilled holes for the exhaust pipes
The exhaust is then the way from a few remnants of brass pipes and fittings with 45 ° angle.
A 1 / 4Zoll thread cutter I have not yet, I ordered yesterday and should still arrive this week






here I had everything tested, by lacquered whether I like the result. One often sees irregularities only when it's done, so better now before there is no time.  :lol:











the holders of the reservoir were also painted, are here mounted






and fits beautifully






What next? Headlights: P
cut 1 cm acrylic glass strip and only once sanded quite a while and burnt fingers






Now I have this cut and polished in the headlight shape  :doofy:






had himself photographed really bad











I've cut and folded the front grille of the fan guards from Case, this will sit flush with the front spoiler lip as of  8o






next update tomorrow ​


----------



## CapTen (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello!

As announced I made a small engine bonnet.
For that I have transferred the fan opening from the lid on aluminum






then I have again created me two forms to reshape the aluminum






now deformed and cut out the aluminum






looking for something I can build a engine bonnet breech, I found it here (right the original)
The pins I cut to length and each provided with a hole






then halved a key chain and so it should look like






after it was painted, I have the engine bonnet covered with carbon foil and glued the bonnet breech it











The chipset cooler from the motherboard had to change their color
















Then I started already times to relate the radiators with leather
















attempts me times on a small piece of wood, with 2 cm foam material upholster on
















the headlights I also equipped already with Led's











for the area in front of the IO panel I had to create a cover because you could see from there quite well behind the radiator or on the reservoir











to let red disappear all the motherboard I have folded a small aluminum sheet and painted to cover all Sataports
















Cpu Holder was also repainted






The cable duct in the MB tray had to be moved, I got him simply cut out and placed to the left behind the Radi bracket











The Ram modules I have also mounted casual.
but ran is not according to plan. The GSkill have only one side of memory so she slipped always out of the bottom.
I have also used it nor the thermal pad of the original cooler.
Now when I wanted to mount the cooler on the modules, a problem again. The screws are all 2mm too long. So I got all screws 2mm shorter sanded, unfortunately, had no right here
















so much for that than next I have the exhaust manifold from the brass tubes tinker.






​


----------



## CapTen (Aug 28, 2016)

The next update!

Sorry for some images, with Energy Drink in the blood, it is difficult to keep the camera calmly XD.

As recently already announced I had my first time a form for the 13er brass tubes build.
So get bought in the hardware store and a 15er copper pipe and bent this.
On the second try that also looked very presentable.






This bent pipe and a piece I've just halved with the Flex and sanded smooth.
Now I have a perfect shape for the 13er tubes






For the motherboard tray I have a 3mm aluminum plate cut and screwed into the Case






then sawed wood on the later, the leather is fixed






Now the holes for the pipes and cable set.
the pipe penetration needed 17er holes, so I first with a cone drill holes drilled 16er and finally even with a size 17 drill afterwards


























after the 1/4 inch thread cutter was there I was able to secure the DTM exhaust.
Just stupid that the angle was too thin so I decided from 3mm aluminum sheet suitable nuts cut and there purely cut the thread.
Not pretty but rarely does what it should and can not be seen anyway.
















matching brass tubes in DTM style were then cut to size











This is what I can actually save me but I speak the topic anyway.
After a little practice with the brass tubes and tube bender I have created the loop in the interior.











and Cutt! I knew it! Every time I say to myself, do not start before the hardware is there and I have made the mistake again.
My plan was to pack the graphics card in the lower 2 PCIe slots to have up enough space to tinker from the brass tubes a exhaust manifold.
Yes if you plan in advance is all in vain.
Coolers of graphics cards are too thick, you can not use the lower PCIe slot, even if the Mid tray comes out only stay 5mm up to PSU.
Then there would be no more room for the wooden board with the leather and the PCI outputs on Case would also be extended by one.
The loop at any rate nothing that cpus come up into it, half of the tubes I could accommodate but first I needed new.
Well that later.
Now I have set the position for the AIO radiators of GPUs. One comes before the power supply and the second comes from the back of the case.
only times sawed So for the first hole in the ground






then put the hose guide from the AIO in Midtray






Then, an angle was cut carrying the pump and the second radiator of the AIO






around the pump to be positioned as flexible as possible I have set oblong holes. For milling these holes I need to buy a cross table to me.
Here I drilled only at the beginning and end of two holes and cut out the connection.






then cut two angles and a flat bars for the radiator
















then I fastened spacers for the rear side panel. (P5 Style)






well as already mentioned I have to make different loop so I displaced all the holes in the pipe carry out, just like the first time with cone drill drilled to 16mm and a 17mm drill afterwards.











the old holes I closed with aluminum kit and 2K Filler again, back simply tape it so that it does not fall through, which you can then easily be removed or sanded again.






after sanding nor a twice fine fill in and ready






Now I have bent the window for the back to match the shape of the Cases
















around the compressions of the outer corners in bend can not be seen. If the Window cut to size after the bend. Delicate matter I know.
Beautifully clamped the whole and every 5cm goes be reclamped thus merely nothing wrong.











The side which closes the front is then beveled so that it nicely with the Case






fits perfect






sawn off only the top and bottom





















cut out another hole for the fan






and this then freed of unnecessary ballast 
















fits also perfecly











Now I have the brass tubes to re-cut and bent.
First of securing the pipe bender neat, which is even something of unwieldy and chromed tubes slip easily
















then all aluminum parts  were primed with filler and with aluminum primer






all cutting edges on Case I have with color (Paintbrush) overlined to the rust prevention even if this is not the best method.











Now I have the wood panels covered with leather











The holes should in fact be stung with a Hollow Punch, the ground was too soft so I had to cut it with a knife. Not very clean but is concealed by the fittings.





















Now I have all the parts ready lacquered.






so now the next challenge: a PSU cover. So that you still can still use the Window and open.
So, at first bent a plexiglass
Below only slightly slanted so as I said, the window can still be put in Case






then completely cut to size and put yet holes for the tubes






Then I measured everything, position of the power supply etc. and the design transferred. here until the surface is the leather-covered






this surface then brushed with 40 grit sandpaper so that the contact adhesive holds






Now I glued the leather on it.






then I have three or four hours spent with the transfer of the film. You believe it or not, but for the whole PSU Cover I was good for 8 hours. That was not planned: P






Before leather I had already made a Fillup, everything was tight. Get tomorrow everything reinstall and start with the cabling.
Little things are still, Window outer edges polished, correct a few pipes at the loop, what you always see only the photos and operate at all corners yet tweaking.
a Sli bridge I wanted to build but a little time still remains for me.  ​


----------



## CapTen (Aug 28, 2016)

HIHO!
Up to the last update!

all Alphacool logos were exchanged Chrome logos and the CPU holder got something orange accents.






for I was determined a half a day busy with weeding the stickers, but they were not the only stickers






as you can see the adapter fittings from behind, this had to be painted black






then I've yet created a SLI Bridge and this cut from 2mm acrylic glass somewhat obliquely cut and glued together
















this has been repeatedly painted before and painted in the end black and covered with foil (the design of the graphics card) Unfortunately, I have a separate image of this, you can see it but the final images.

On that PSU Cover I back side glued two strips to slide the cover exactly on the Mid-tray can.






before Foiling the front I had to eliminate some damage






then the cut edges of the windows were yet polished, unfortunately this is the best picture what I could get











Procedure: first scrape the edges with a scraper smooth, then sanding of 300 to 800 wet sandpaper, then polish with two polishing pastes and a felt pad and the very end with car polish and a cotton disk to mirror polish






Now I have the front covered with Carbonfoil






Now I have the fenders on it glued, with double-thick adhesive tape, looks like a thermal pad, it has the appearance of a sealing rubber. ;-)






The headlights and the radiator grille will now also be glued, the Fronspoiler was screwed






the Xtreme Gaming stickers Gigabyte I can yet plotting to three times the size and for a small aluminum plate designed as a backing to give it some depth profile.
This I then primed, painted, transferred the sticker and all onto the PSU cover glued











For lighting I have two LED strips soldered with dimmable remote control handle.
As under car illumination a black light LED comes strip used, these had a loose connection so I renewed the cable.






for the black light I still have cut an aluminum strip on the I Stripe glue. The strip was then glued centrally under the Case






one day I was busy with the cabling






also had at every corner yet minimal corrections are made
PSU cover did not fit completely, because of the Radi AIO was in the way, so I've cut out the cover below a small recess
Brass pipes were all again adapted and something shortened because but a few things were not quite satisfactory.
-an appropriate coolant I have mixed in distilled water and Mayhams Dey Yellow and Red.

Now the worst after I had filled the Sys yesterday again with the correct Coolant and all just sample ran, there was an after 5min ZISCH and reservoir was empty.
One of the brass tubes slipped from the CPU cooler and the pump has pumped their entire contents to the CPU / motherboard.
super, something one day before completion.
Well the Sys was out, it was only the pump, but I am a bit nervous to start the system.
Yesterday I naturally everything dried again, mixed new Coolant, refilled again, and the whole then as to run through the night.


So the Final Pics!
Currently there is absolute chaos here have no proper place more. The quality of the images is modest beautiful, I will do the same next week new, as little taste, I hope this rich images


----------



## Tymofar (Aug 29, 2016)

Always a pleasure to see your Mods, always high quality. Keep it on!


----------



## peche (Aug 29, 2016)

what an unveliabable mod sir! great great mod!!

Can't Believe it, 

Regards,


----------



## CapTen (Sep 4, 2016)

thx guys! 

Hi !

As promised , the final pics.


----------



## CapTen (Jan 21, 2017)

kk sorry for being to late.
Maker evo deluxe won the third place on DCMM 2016.
I think its good for only two weeks time to work.












and thats me


----------



## mad_mic3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sweet work on the louvers & the pipe work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Well done. great work and great pictures too.


----------



## CapTen (Jan 22, 2017)

Thx guys, it is really a nice mod. The chrome pipes looks so cool.


----------

